# Germany squats????



## Ginli (May 1, 2019)

Hey people!
I am travelling around Germany in June! Its my first time going here!! Any other travelers out here at this time that would wana hang out?
Also any squats or alternative living communities ????? 

Thankkkkkks!
Liarna


----------



## emilon (May 2, 2019)

You specifically want to do squats or couchsurfing could also be OK? Some of the hosts on CS or BeWelcome are kind of like squats or shared houses. Nice to see fellow Europeans in here!!


----------



## roguetrader (May 2, 2019)

there's a Swiss girl who's a member on here ; she travels in Germany sometimes, staying in squats / sites etc... she could probably give you a few pointers - I think her handle is something like @wieselfink - she wrote a diary piece about her travels on here 2 or 3 months ago (The Green Backpack ?) - I'll try and stir up the precise info from my aging memory banks, unless anyone else can help in the meantime ?

(Hi from a fellow Brit as well - I'm from near Manchester and spent my early punk days in Hulme squat land - still my favourite UK city)


----------



## Maxnomad (May 2, 2019)

In Berlin get a copy of the stressfaktor event calendar to find out what's up. I just took a quick look and their site links to projects in other cities too


----------



## Anagor (May 3, 2019)

Ginli said:


> Also any squats or alternative living communities ?????



Well, I'm from Germany actually, but I almost have no experience traveling and no experience when it comes to squatting here. Spent most of my time in UK and otherwise Belgium, Netherlands and Switzerland.

Anyway it seems to me that squatting is not such a big thing in Germany as it is in UK. Granted, there may be some squats in huge cities like Berlin, Frankfurt or alike. But they are - from what I know - mostly more political motivated then what I know from UK.

There was one squat in the city of Bonn where I am from and it was tolerated for months. But that was the only squat since decades known of as the local newspaper reported.

Unlike in UK where squatting commercial buildings is not a crime, here in Germany any form of squatting is a criminal offense. Trespass/Unlawful Entry. So the owner, instead of having to go to court and get a interim possession order or making a possesion claim, here they can just call the cops and have you thrown out, perhaps even arrested. Like it is now in UK for residential buildings, afaik. So the whole situation is different.

If someone has more/better info about that, please correct me ...

PS: have been in two squats in Manchester, had a good time there ...


----------



## wwithout (Jun 6, 2019)

Will be in Berlin in July for a little bit if you're around and wanna hangout


----------



## Robb the Pikey (Apr 24, 2021)

Ginli said:


> Hey people!
> I am travelling around Germany in June! Its my first time going here!! Any other travelers out here at this time that would wana hang out?
> Also any squats or alternative living communities ?????
> 
> ...




if you want to travel again, there are some trailerparks runn´t by anarchists, hippie´s, punx and leftis.

i life on one in the mitle of the country.


----------



## Roboman (Sep 15, 2021)

Robb the Pikey said:


> if you want to travel again, there are some trailerparks runn´t by anarchists, hippie´s, punx and leftis.
> 
> i life on one in the mitle of the country.


That sounds cool. Where are they exactly?


----------



## Chonkthebonk (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm thinking of bumming around Germany for a month or 2 in December. If anyones around then would be cool to hand or any good recommendations would be ace


----------

